# Fusionner un calendrier dans celui d'icloud



## SeSaSu (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Suite à la saison de F1 qui commence, j'ai trouvé un calendrier iCal qui regroupe toutes les dates et les heures des courses par rapport à notre fuseau horaire (www.f1calendar.com)

Pour mon iCal un nouvel "abonnement" apparait, mais me servant d'iCloud et étant un ancien de chez Google avec son superbe GCal j'aimerai savoir s'il était possible d'ajouter les événements F1 à mon calendrier iCloud ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h18 ----------

Finalement je vais m'auto répondre, en espérant que ça puisse aider d'autres personnes.

Avec iCloud, il n'y a pas que le calendrier iCal principal iCloud qui est pris en charge, en effet, iCloud prend aussi en charge les "abonnements" (CAD les calendriers qui peuvent être mis à jour par internet, en opposition à ceux avec des événements fixés en local).

Voilà c'est pas plus compliqué


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2012)

Ben dans "Applications", ça n'aidera personne ! Avant de te jeter sur le bouton "Nouveau", tu aurais mieux fait de commencer par lire les annonces "à lire avant de poster" qui figurent juste dessous, et notamment celle iintitulée : "iCloud, c'est dans Internet et réseau" ! On déménage.


----------



## r e m y (18 Mars 2012)

A tout hasard, je donne l'URL d'abonnement au calendrier Formula One que je publie depuis plusieurs années

Vous avez les dates et horaires des Grands Prix et séances d'essai (quel que soit votre créneau horaire, les heures s'ajustent en conséquence)
Vous avez aussi un lien vers GoogleMaps pour visualiser le lieu du circuit et les caractéristiques essentielles du circuit (longueur du tour, nombre de tours)
Vous avez la grille de départ à l'issue des qualifs
Vous avez le résultat de la course avec le classement pilotes et constructeurs

Attention cette adresse va changer dans les prochaines semaines car ce calendrier est publié via MObileMe et je vais devoir migrer de MobileMe vers iCloud

Si vous vous abonnez à ce calendrier, n'oubliez pas de m'envoyer un email à





 pour que je vous communique la nouvelle URL quand j'aurai abandonné MobileMe
(ce calendrier deviendra un calendrier iCloud en partage Public, il faudra que j'envoie une invitation à chacun de ceux qui sont abonnés actuellement)


----------



## r e m y (25 Mars 2012)

Voilà... j'ai migré de MobileMe vers iCloud.
La nouvelle adresse pour vous abonner à mon calendrier est:

Formula One by r e m y


----------



## r e m y (27 Septembre 2016)

Apple ayant modifié (sans prévenir) les URL des calendriers publiés,
Les nouvelles adresses de mes calendriers publics sont:
Fériés France : webcal://goo.gl/pJyzjW
Formula One:   webcal://goo.gl/YIXOLu


----------

